# â€œThe 411 on Safe Wadingâ€



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay â€" Seadrift, Texas 
by Capt. Chris Martin
Sponsored Texas Marine*

August 7, 2013

There are a number of different types of fishing that people enjoy every day, somewhere. Some folks fly fish many of the great rivers in our country for some of the greatest trout fishing one can find. Others have fun trolling many of the deeper lakes of the nation for northern pike and walleye. But when it comes to fishing the coastal regions of Texas, anglers may practice any of a number of different methods of fishing. Some fish out of their boat while either drifting or while at anchor. Others fish from a pier, the edge of the bank, or directly from the beach along the surf. And for each of the different styles of fishing that there are to choose from, there is a seemingly equal number of different considerations that anglers must take into account as they strive to be successful, and to be safe at the same time. In that my passion happens to be wade-fishing, Iâ€™ve put together a few suggestions below regarding coastal wading that are results of lessons-learned over time.

In the sport of wade fishing, coastal anglers will almost certainly be presented with challenges underfoot at some point in their fishing career. Just like the guys who fish the northern rivers for steelhead have rocks, holes, and swift moving water to worry about, we too have our own list of hurdles that we must clear. Thereâ€™s deep mud, sharp shell, thick grass, drop-offs, and any of a number of other unforeseen underwater obstacles that we have to contend with on a regular basis. Heck, I even stumbled over a refrigerator one day. And letâ€™s not forget about the constant threat of us possibly stepping on an unsuspecting stingray. Ouch! Itâ€™s for that reason alone that I always wear, at minimum, a pair of stingray guards over the outside of whatever wading boots I happen to be wearing. Some anglers probably find the fully-outfitted stingray boots to be a bit pricy, but theyâ€™re much cheaper than an emergency room visit or hospital stay, not to mention the pain, incurred by being hit in the foot or calf by a flying stingray barb.





 Top water video

Whenever Iâ€™m wearing chest-waders, I consider a belt to be a mandatory piece of equipment. If I were to lose my balance and fall to my knees or, heaven forbid, ever fall out of a moving boat while wearing my chest-waders, having a belt on around my waist would greatly slow the influx of what might possibly be some pretty chilling water. But, in August a wading belt takes on different meaning, as a belt is not used as a safety feature to keep water out of our chest-waders because weâ€™re not wearing chest-waders now. Instead, the summertime use of a wading belt now serves as a means by which to attach ourselves to any of a number of different wading tools â€" net, stringer, basket, live-bait bucket, tackle box, etc.

When I exit the boat to begin a wading session, I always try to remind myself to make slow movements. This can be important for a number of reasons. The obvious reason is that it is safer to take your time by going slow, because moving at a moderate speed allows you to drag your feet on every step as you work to keep a constant lookout for any sudden holes, obstacles, or marine life that could present a risk of falling. From the fishing perspective, slow generally means quiet. And being quiet is a good thing when wading so as not to startle any nearby game fish. Taking your time as you wade also allows you to fully observe wind, water, and bait conditions in the immediate area, and helps you to better familiarize yourself with your surroundings if you happen to be wading in a location that is new to you.

In wading coastal waters, the water isnâ€™t always clear enough to allow us to see our feet and to see where weâ€™re stepping. Accept the fact that you canâ€™t see your feet and allow gravity to help you. If youâ€™re in thick mud and happen upon a small patch of solid ground, take advantage of it, especially if youâ€™re tiring from the surrounding mud. Or, if youâ€™re wading across oyster pads and reefs, allow your foot to settle comfortably in the cracks and crevices with each step instead of attempting to stay atop each piece of shell. Also try to move forward or sideways when possible, and never backwards if you can help it. If the water is shallow enough, you can probably walk close to normal with your feet positioned at shoulder width. As you head into deeper water and canâ€™t see the bottom, sidestepping will provide you with a wide, stable base for you to setup on, but never cross your feet while sidestepping. Doing so invites tripping yourself and then you falling. The key to successful maneuvering while wading is you knowing when you can commit to putting all your weight on your moving foot.





 The Lodge Life Video

If you have an option, choose the type of bottom you wade across based upon your knowledge of the area and your individual level of wading experience. Sand and shell bottoms usually provide a safe and a rather secure footing for wading anglers. Mud bottoms, on the other hand, often present a lot of anglers with new challenges. First, mud in itself can be very slick, especially in the event you step into mud and you donâ€™t happen to sink to your knees. This sinking to your knees in most mud instances means difficulty in walking. As your leg becomes encompassed with mud, a vacuum is created between the outer bottom sole of your wading boot and the surface of the mud directly beneath your foot. When this occurs, things can become extremely difficult for even the most advanced wade fisherman. If you are knowingly going to be wading in heavy mud, it is always a good idea to do so in the company of a partner.

One final recommendation I can make to wading anglers is the important use of a life jacket for those who cannot swim. In fact, wearing a life jacket isnâ€™t a bad idea for any wading angler or boater. Tight lines to all, and I hope these tips help!

*www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.TexasMarine.com
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/book-your-trip
*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A Few More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Captain Harold Checks-IN.*

Before the winds started to back-down, Captain Harold reported "Persistent southwest winds and low tides have caused narrow stretches of suitable fishing grounds. Redfish as of recent have been favorable in the lakes and some shell beds in SA Bay. Once the winds settle we look for fishing to really pick up over the mid-bay reefs.


----------

